# ريى والهى



## youhnna (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ربى والهى
ادعوك ان تملىء قلبى بالايمان بك
الايمان الصادق
فعلى الرغم انى احبك وكلى ثقه فى حبك لى
وكلى ثقه فى عودك
الا انه
عندما اقع فى تجارب صعبه
عندما تغمرنى لجة الحياه
عندما تتقاذفنى الظروف المؤلمه
وادعوك وتتاخر استجابتك
اشعر وكانك تركتنى
وكانك نسيتنى
وقد اشعر وكانك لاتحبنى
تصرخ فى اعماقى كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب
يصرخ فى اعماقى صوت كيف يتركك؟
من شفى المجدليه
من غفر للخاطئه
من ذهب بنفسه الى السامريه
من دخل بيت ذكا
من قبل الابن الضال
نعم انه بالتاكيد ضعف ايمانى
فارجوك ياربى والهى ان تقوى ايمانى اكثر
لتعطينى الثبات فيك بقوه
عندها
سوف اقهر كل التجارب والضعفات
سوف اتغلب على كل الظروف
سوف اثق بان كل ماحولى يعمل لخيرى
سوف اطمئن بانى احيا فى ملجا امين وحصن منيع هو ايمانى الثابت فيك
لك كل المجد ياربى والهى يسوع*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جملية
ربنا معاك*


----------



## youhnna (2 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صلاة جملية
> ربنا معاك*



*شكراااااااااااااااااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على الصلاه يا يوحنا 




ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
حقيقى الله هو منقذ حياتنا من التجارب 
شكرا يوحنا ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعين نفوسنا الضعيفة على تحمل تجاربنا


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

جميل  

شكرااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على الصلاه يا يوحنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكررررررررررررا كوكومان
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> حقيقى الله هو منقذ حياتنا من التجارب
> شكرا يوحنا ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعين نفوسنا الضعيفة على تحمل تجاربنا


*شكرااااااااااا زيزا
على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكرااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


*شكراااااااااااااا كليمو
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## bashaeran (4 أغسطس 2009)

سوف اثق بان كل ماحولى يعمل لخيرى
*صلاة جميل حقا بس اريد ان اضيف شي واحد الصلاة هي حوار مع الله لا كما نحن نريد بل نجاهد لكي هو مايري بفعل اللله فينا وقبل كل شي يجب ان تكون صلاة شكر لا صلاة طلب لان الله يريد منا ان نكون له فقط بصلاة لا اكثر 
ربنا يباركك ويباركنا امين يا رب *


----------



## Hallelujah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*آمين يارب ارفع هذه الصلاة
قوي ايماننا يارب بك واغفر لنا اخطاءنا من فضلك
ليتمجد اسم القدوس الى ابد الابدين . آمـين *


----------



## Hallelujah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا اخونا يوحنا على الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> سوف اثق بان كل ماحولى يعمل لخيرى
> *صلاة جميل حقا بس اريد ان اضيف شي واحد الصلاة هي حوار مع الله لا كما نحن نريد بل نجاهد لكي هو مايري بفعل اللله فينا وقبل كل شي يجب ان تكون صلاة شكر لا صلاة طلب لان الله يريد منا ان نكون له فقط بصلاة لا اكثر
> ربنا يباركك ويباركنا امين يا رب *


*شكرااااااااااااااا اخى العزيز
على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

hallelujah قال:


> *آمين يارب ارفع هذه الصلاة
> قوي ايماننا يارب بك واغفر لنا اخطاءنا من فضلك
> ليتمجد اسم القدوس الى ابد الابدين . آمـين *



*[شكراااااااااااااا اخويا العزيز
على مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك/b]*


----------

